# السيارات الكهربائية



## سمير شربك (19 مايو 2010)

السيارة الكهربائية 
هي السيارة التي تعمل باستخدام الطاقة الكهربائية وهنالك العديد من التطبيقات لتصميمها وأحد هذه التطبيقات يتم باستبدال المحرك الاصلي للسيارة ووضع محرك كهربائي مكانة وهي أسهل الطرق للتحول من البترول للكهرباء مع المحافظه علي المكونات الأخرى للسيارة ويتم تزويد المحرك بالطاقة اللازمة عن طريق بطاريات تخزين التيارالكربائي. وتختلف السيارة الكهربائية عن المركبة الكهربائية بأنها سيارات خاصة للأشخاص،
 أما العربة أو المركبة ألكهربائية فهي للاستخدام الصناعي أو نقل الأشخاص في إطار النقل العام.

وتعتمد تصميمات السيارة الكهربائية على محرك يعمل بالكهرباء ،ونظام تحكم كهربائي، وبطارية قوية يمكن إعادة شحنها مع المحافظة على خفض وزنها وجعل سعرها في متناول المشتري. وتعتبر السيارة الكهربائية أنسب من سيارات محرك الاحتراق الداخلي من ناحية المحافظة على البيئة حيث لا ينتج عنها مخلفات ضارة بالبيئة.​
ويكاد ينحصر التطور الحالي (2009) بالنسبة للسيارات الكهربائية على سيارات صغيرة قصيرة المدى، حيث تحتاج إلى بطاريات ثقيلة ومرتفعةالثمن، إذ تحتاج بطاريتها قدرة نحو 6000 مركم من نوع ليثيوم-أيون التي تستخدم في الهاتف المحمول. وتحاول مصانع إنتاج السيارات ابتكار بطاريات جديدة للسيارات يكون ثمن البطارية وحدها أقل من 20.000 دولار. علاوة على ذلك نجد أن مدى تلك السيارات التجريبية لا زال تحت 200 كيلومتر. ولكن العمل يسير بنشاط في عدد كبير من مصانع السيارات المرموقة وبتشجيع ودعم مالي من الحكومات في العالم لتطوير البطاريات التي تعمل على أساس بطارية الليثيوم Li-Tec. من تلك البطاريات ما نجح خلال الاختبار في إعادة شحنها 3000 دورة، أي أن البطارية صالحة للعمل -من حيث المبدأ - لمسافة كلية مقدارها 300.000 كيلومتر. والصعوبة الحالية هي صعوبة زيادة مدي السيارة فوق 200 كيلومتر بشحنة واحدة للبطارية، وخفض زمن إعادة الشحن، إذ يستغرق شحن البطارية حاليا نحو 8 ساعات، لا تتحرك خلالها السيارة.

تطور السيارة الكهربائية

بينما سار تطور سيارة الاحتراق الداخلي التي تعمل بالبنزين أو الديزل على قدم وساق خلال القرن الماضي تخلف تطور السيارة الكهربائية. وقد غير ذلك اختراع الترانزيستور خلال الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين، حيث بدأت إحدي الشركات عام 1947 في إنتاج أول سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية، وباستخدام الترانزيستور استطاعت إنتاج سيارة سميت هيني كيلوات Henney Kilowatt.
ورغم نجاح عمل تلك السيارة الكهربائية، فقد اتضح ان سعرها عاليا بالمقارنة بسعر السيارات التقليدية، وانتهي إنتاجها عام 1961 لعدم الإقبال عليها. وبعد فترة، في 3 يوليو 1971 استحوزت عربة تعمل بالكهرباء على اسم أول سيارة كهربائية يقودها الإنسان على سطح القمر. فقد كانت سيارة القمر Lunar rover من ضمن البعثة الفضائية إلى القمر مع أبولو 15. وقد أنتجت شركة بوينج هذه السيارة ليستعملها رواد الفضاء على القمر.وكانت مزودة بأربعة محركات تعمل بالتيار المستمر ومتصل كل منها بعجلة من العجلات الأربع للسيارة، وزوجا من بطاريات فضة-زنكوهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم، يبلغ جهد كل منها الكهربائي 36 فولت.


اهتمام بالسيارة الكهربائية في التسعينيات



بعد غياب عن السوق وحدوث ازمة البترول العالمية 1973 ،بدأ الاهتمام ثانيا بالسيارة الكهربائية ليس فقط من أجل خفض الاعتماد على البترول المستورد من دول الشرق الأوسط، بل أيضا من وجهة ضرورة المحافظةعلى البيئة. وأصدرت كاليفورنيا قوانين لاجبار شركات السيارات على إنتاج سيارات ملائمة للبيئة بحيث تشكل 10 % من مجموع السيارات في تلك الولاية حتي عام 2003. إلا أن السيارات الكهربائية لمنتجة كانت مرتفعة السعر، فكان ثمنها ضعف أو ثلاثة أضعاف ثمن السيارات المعتادة ولم تنجح السيارة الكهربائية على استجلاب المشتري مما عمل على نبذ صناع السيارات لصناعةالسيارات الكهربائية، والالتفات فقط إلى تطوير محركات البنزين لتقليل العادم.


التطور بعد عام 2000

صنعت بعض السيارات الاختبارية بعد عام 2000 واستطاعت السير بسرعات تبلغ 210 كيلومتر/ساعة، وأخرى تستطيع السير مسافة 400 كيلومتر. ولكنها تجريبية ولا يقبل الناس على شراؤها كثيرا نظرا لارتفاع أسعارها وثقل بطاريتها. كما أن إعادة شحن مركم تلك السيارة يستغرق 8 ساعات وهذا وقت طويل.

وقد بدأت بعض شركات السيارات العالمية في إنتاج سيارة كهربائية متطورة بعد عام 2005 وعرضها للبيع إلا أن بطاريتها لا زالت ثقيلة مرتفعة السعر. ويمكن القول أن قدرة بطارية السيارة الكهربائية من نوع ليثيوم -أيون تعادل نحو 6.000 بطارية من النوع الذي يستخدم في المحمول، لهذا فالبطارية نفسها مرتفعة الثمن. وتعتني كثير من الحكومات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واليابان وألمانيا بتشجيع شركاتها الوطنية للسيارات على تطوير مراكم للسيارة الكهربائية بقصد خفض أسعارها. وتدعم الحكومات مصانع السيارات والمعاهد العلمية بمليارات الدولارات لتشجيعها على تكثيف الجهود في هذا السبيل.

تدعم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية شركات صناعة السيارات الأمريكية بنحو 2 مليار دولار لتحسين مراكم السيارات. 


تدعم حكومة ألمانيا شركات السيارات الألمانية بنحو 5 مليارات يورو لتحسين مراكم السيارات، وإنتاج سيارات أكثر ملاءمة للبيئة وخفض كمية العادم الضارة. وغرض برنامج التطوير الموضوع عام 2009 أن تتطور صناعة السيارات الكهربائية في ألمانيا وأن تنتشر تلك السيارات في ألمانيا بحجم مليون سيارة من هذا النوع حتي عام 2020. 


والصين لها مشروع كبير في هذا المضمار. فالصين وقد فاتتها صناعة السيارات المعتادة لمدة تبلغ نحو قرن من الزمان بالمقارنة بالعالم الغربي واليابان، إلا أنها تعمل الآن على اختصار هذا الوقت والدخول مباشرة في مجال إنتاج السيارة الكهربائية وتطوير البطاريات الكهربائية التي يمكن إعادة شحنها. وقد توصلت بالفعل إلى ذلك في مجال مراكم المحمول التي تعمل بالليثيوم أيون، وتبذل الجهد أيضا في مجال البطارية الكهربائية الكفيئة المنخفضة السعر. 
وستبدأ الصين ابتداءا من عام2010 في إنتاج سيارة كهربائية للاستعمال الشخصي بالاشتراك مع إحدي شركات السيارات الأمريكية وعرضها في السوق الأمريكي. وتعمل الصين على الأخذ بالتكنولوجيا المتطورة وتطويعها للاستخدام داخل البلاد. وتتميز الصين بانخفاض أجور اليد العاملة، وقدرتها على المنافسة في السوق العالمي كبيرة. يضاف إلى ذلك السوق الداخلي الكبير، فالصينيون ويبلغ عددهم 1.300 مليون نسمة يحتاجون إلى مئات الملايين من السيارات، ومئات الملايين من الصينيين تطمع في الحصول على سيارة حيث يرتفع المستوى المعيشي في الصين ارتفاعا سنويا كبيرا ،وأصبح شراء سيارة في متناول نسبة كبيرة من الشعب. وتحاول الصين أن تكون رائدة في مجال السيارة الكهربائية لبيعها في الداخل أيضا من أجل خفض استهلاك منتجات النفط، وتخفيض اعتمادها على استيراد النفط من الخارج، وكذلك تخفيض وطأة التطور الصناعي السريع على ما يسببه من كميات ضخمة من النفايات تطرد إلى الجو، وتؤثر على البيئة تأثيرا ضارا.



تطور عام 2010



بدأت اليابان منذ العشرة سنوات بالاهتمام بإنتاج سيارات الهجين، وهي سيارات تستخدم بطاريات إلى مسافة نحو 200 كيلومتر، وبعد فراغ البطارية تعمل بالبنزين. 


تعتمد الصين على تسيير السيارات الكهربائية بواسطة بطارية ليثيوم أيون، حيث اكتسبت خبرة كبيرة في صناعة ذلك النوع من البطاريات، وتأمل دخول السوق العالمية معتمدة على رخص الأيدي العاملة فيها وعلى الأخص في صناعة البطاريات المرتفعو الثمن. 


اتخذت معظم شركات السيارات الأوروبية طريق تطوير خلايا الوقود التي تعمل بغاز الهيدروجين، وترجع السبب في ذلك إلى أن بطاريات الليثيوم أيون والمراكم عموما تحتاج لمدة 8 ساعات لاعادة شحن البطارية بالإضافة إلى الثمن العالي لتلك البطاريات وارتفاع وزنها. وقد بينت الاختبارات الأولية على سيارات كهربائية أوروبية تسير بخلايا الوقود أن شحن العربة بالعيدروجين لا يستغرق إلا 3 دقائق تكفي لشحن 4 كيلوجرام من الهيدروجين في السيارة تمكنها من السير مسافة 400 كيلومتر. لذك سيتأخر تقديم السيارات الأوروبية في الأسواق بعض الوقت من أجل تظوير خلية لوقود من جهة وانشاء شبكة البنية التحتية لتعميم توزيع وقود الهيدروجين. ومع ذلك فلم تترك الشركات الاوروبية والأمريكية مضمار بطاريات الليثيوم أيون تماما وإنما يشترك الكثير منهم مع الصين ودول شرق أسيا في تطويرها لكي لا يفوتها التطور في هذا المضمار. 

من 2010 حتي 2015


طبقا لما اصفحت عنه الشركات العالمية لصناعة السيارات، فمن المتوقع إنتاج نحو 3و1 مليون سيارة كهربائية حتي عام 2015. وتكون موزعة كالآتي طبقا لمجلة أي دي أي سي :

56 % منها رينو- نيسان 
19 % جي إم 
8 % ميتسوبيشي 
3 % دايملر 
9 % منتجين آخرين. 
في السوق عام 2008 و 2009 : تسلا رودستر وميتسوبيشي i-MiEV
وتأتي 2010 : شيفروليه فولت، وستروين C-Zero، فيسكر كارما، نيسان ليف، بيجو أيون وبريوس 111.
عام 2011 : أوبل أمبيرا ، ورينو تويستي ورينو بلوينس و رينو كانجو.
عام 2012 : أودي ورينو زوي و سمارت إي دي وتيوتا EV-11.
عام 2013 : فولكس واجن e-up.
عام 2014 : مرسيدس E-Cell.
عام 2015 : مرسيدس f-Cell و BMW Megacity Vehicle.


وأضيف للموضوع أيضا 
السيارات الكهربائية ومشكلة تلوث البيئة بالبطاريات التالفة



شهدت السنوات الماضية زيادة ملحوظة في أعداد السيارات العاملة على الكهرباء أو الهجينة التي تستخدم نظام الاحتراق الداخلي التقليدي ونظاما رديفا كهربائيا.

وقد أثبتت تلك السيارات نجاحها وقدرتها على خفض انبعاثات الغازات الضارة بالبيئة والمتسببة بظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، كما أثبتت قدرتها على التوفير المالي لأصحاب تلك المركبات.

لكن مع تزايد أعداد تلك المركبات ظهرت للوجود مشكلة تراكم بطاريات تلك السيارات التالفة، فمن المعلوم أن بطارية السيارة الكهربائية يستلزم تغيرها في حدود عشر سنوات تقريبا، مما يخلق مشكلة بيئية معقدة تضاف إلى قائمة المشاكل البيئية التي تواجهها البشرية حاليا.

إن إعادة تدوير بطاريات تلك المركبات، يعد حلا ناجحا في الوقت الراهن، لكن المشكلة هي في عدم وجود مصانع متخصصة في هذا المجال، مما يستدعي جمعها وتصديرها إلى الدول التي تمتلك مثل تلك التقنيات كاليابان وكوريا الجنوبية وغيرهما من الدول التي لجأت منذ سنوات إلى إعادة تدوير بطاريات أجهزة الهواتف النقالة التالفة وبطاريات أجهزة الحاسوب النقال وغيرها من الأجهزة الحديثة.

قد يكون تصدير تلك البطاريات حل مقبول حاليا، لكن في المستقبل القريب ستكون كل دولة بحاجة إلى مصانع خاصة لإعادة تدوير مثل تلك النفايات الصناعية والتي ستتسبب في حدوث مشكلات بيئة معقدة في حال طرحها دون معالجة في الطبيعة.

يذكر هنا البطاريات التقليدية تحتوي على مقادير كبيرة من بعض المعادن السامة الخطيرة كالرصاص، والكادميوم، أما البطاريات الحديثة فهي مكونة أساسا من الليثيوم بالإضافة إلى بعض المركبات والعناصر الكيميائية التي تلحق بكافة عناصر الطبيعة أخطارا بيئة تمتد لسنوات طويلة.



واضيف أيضا لإغناء الموضوع 

السيارات الكهربائية تهيمن على الصناعة في السنوات المقبلة 
الخميس, 25 مارس 2010 الساعة 08:31
د ب أ​تعد شركات تصنيع السيارات الكبرى نفسها لعصر جديد من السيارات الكهربائية، باستثمار أموال ضخمة في تكنولوجيا جديدة تقف على حافة انفراجة سوقية، ويتوقع أن تهيمن على الصناعة في السنوات المقبلة.

وتوقعت مجموعة «باين» الاستشارية أن كل سيارة ثانية مباعة في العقد المقبل ستكون مزودة بتكنولوجيا كهربائية، حيث ستعمل 10 بالمئة من جميع السيارات الجديدة بمحركات كهربائية بشكل كامل.

ويمكن رؤية بعض السيارات، سواء المزودة بمحرك كهربائي إضافي كمساعد لمحرك احتراق داخلي تقليدي أو المصنعة بشكل كامل لتعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية النظيفة التي لاتخلف أي انبعاثات، في معرض «جنيف للسيارات» الذي يقام الشهر الجاري.

وتطلق شركة تصنيع السيارات الفرنسية «بيجو» في أكتوبر المقبل سيارتها الكهربائية «آي-إن» التي تماثل تقريباً سيارة «ميتسوبيشي» اليابانية «آي مي في». وتلحق بها شركة «نيسان» بإطلاق سيارتها «ليف»، بينما تعتزم «مرسيدس» إطلاق إنتاج صغير من فئة «إيه-كلاس» تعمل بتكنولوجيا كهربائية.

وتطلق شركة «جنرال موتورز» الأمريكية سيارتها « تشيفي فولت»، بينما تطلق شركة «أوبل» الأوروبية سيارتها «أمبيرا» العام المقبل بإنتاج مقرر يبلغ 60 ألف سيارة.

وأعلنت مجموعة «دايملر» مؤخراً، والتي تعمل على خطط لإنتاج تجاري لنسخة كهربائية من سيارتها «سمارت»، عن تعاونها مع شركة إنتاج البطاريات والسيارات الصينية «بي واي دي» في تطوير سيارة كهربائية مخصصة أساساً للسوق الصينية.

وتعمل شركة «بي أم دبليو» على مشروع «سيارة المدن الكبيرة»، وهو عبارة عن سيارات صغيرة مزودة بألواح هيكل خفيفة الوزن ومحركات كهربائية. وتعتزم الشركة إنتاج هذه السيارات في مصنع مدينة ليبزيج الألمانية اعتباراً من العام 2015.

وشركة «فولكسفاغن»، وهى أكبر شركات تصنيع السيارات في أوروبا، هي آخر الوافدين لمجال التكنولوجيا الكهربائية، حيث أهدرت الوقت بتركيز جل طاقتها على محركات الاحتراق الداخلي منخفضة الاستهلاك للوقود.

بيد أن مارتن فينتركورن، الرئيس التنفيذي لـ«فولكسفاغن»، تحدى منافسيه في جنيف من خلال الإعلان عن «نرغب في صناعة السيارة الكهربائية التي يمكن أن يشتريها أي شخص».

وتتاح النسخة الكهربائية من سيارة «فولكسفاجن جولف» التي تطلق في العام المقبل لزبائن مختارين، ويشهد العام 2013 إطلاق سيارة المدن الكهربائية «آب» و«إي جولف» و«إي جيتا».

من ناحية أخرى، تركز عملاق السيارات اليابانية «تويوتا» على تكنولوجيا «الهجين» التي تجمع بين محرك احتراق داخلي ومحركات كهربائية.

وترى «تويوتا» أن «الهجين» هو بديل وليس سيارة انتقالية للسيارة الكهربائية النظيفة، وتشير إلى ارتفاع تكلفة بطاريات «الليثيوم» باعتبارها العائق الأكبر أمام حدوث طفرة في سوق السيارات الكهربائية.

ويمكن أن تتكلف السيارات الكهربائية زيادة بنسبة تبلغ 50 بالمئة عن تكلفة سيارة مماثلة تعمل بمحرك بنزين تقليدي. ومع هذا، ذكرت منظمة «باين» الاستشارية أن الطلب في أوروبا وحدها على السيارات الكهربائية هو 100 ألف سيارة ويتزايد بصورة سنوية. 

ويتواجد من يفضلون اقتناء السيارة الكهربائية في مراكز المدن، حيث يسافر معظم الركاب مسافات تقل عن 30 كيلومتراً يومياً بالسيارة.

ويمكن أن تعمل المحفزات الضريبية على السيارات الكهربائية والإنتاج التجاري على المدى الطويل على خفض تكلفة البطاريات بمقدار النصف.

بيد أن جون سيرل، رئيس شركة إنتاج البطاريات الفرنسية «سافت»، وصف في مقابلة أجريت معه مؤخراً المحادثات بشأن إعانات حكومية فرنسية بأنها «محبطة». 

وقال إنه في حال رغبت في منافسة تكنولوجيا راسخة مثل محرك الاحتراق الداخلي فستحتاج إلى المساعدة.

كما أرفق بعد الصور مع التعليق لزيادة الفائدة 


وزيادة على الموضوع هذه الإضافة نقلا عن صحيفة الحياة 
عن السيارات الكهربائية وتاثيرها على اسعار النفط مستقبلا​http://www.boursa.info/index.php?vi...تقبلا&format=pdf&option=com_*******&Itemid=75​http://www.boursa.info/index.php?vi...ut=default&page=&option=com_*******&Itemid=75​http://www.boursa.info/index.php?op...5LXN0b2NrLWZvcmV4LXNhaG0tMTUtNTgmSXRlbWlkPTc1​
​_Sunday, 11 April 2010 19:51 _​توسع إنتاج السيارة الكهربائية أخيراً، وإن في سرعة محدودة وبطيئة. ويعود الفضل في الاهتمام في هذا النوع من السيارات المخاوف المتزايدة من تلوث البيئة، وارتفاع أسعار المنتجات البترولية بسبب زيادة الحكومات الضرائب على البنزين والديزل، إذ تُعتبر هذه الضرائب أحياناً مصدراً مهماً للموازنة من الصعب الاستغناء عنه في سهولة أو حتى خفض قيمة الضرائب.
تتنافس الشركات العالمية في تصنيع أنواع مختلفة من السيارات الكهربائية، تساعدها في ذلك الحوافز المالية والإعفاءات الضريبية، ما خفض سعرها تدريجاً، بحيث أصبح منافساً لأسعار السيارات التقليدية (ذات محرك الاحتراق الداخلي).
وتتراوح أسعار السيارات الكهربائية بين 25 ألف دولار و30 ألفاً، مقارنة بما
يزيد عن 40 ألف دولار قبل فترة وجيزة. ولم يكن ممكناً خفض سعر السيارة الكهربائية من دون معونات حكومية وإعفاءات ضريبية لاستخدام السيارة الكهربائية.
طرحت شركة «ميتسوبيتشي»، مثلاً، سيارة كهربائية تحتوي على أربعة مقاعد ويبلغ سعرها نحو 30500 دولار، وذلك بعد أن قدمت لها الحكومة اليابانية حوافز مالية. وتطرح شركة «نيسان» سيارة كهربائية في نهاية العام بسعر 32 ألف دولار. وهي أيضاً استلمت حوافز مالية من الحكومة اليابانية، ما خفض من السعر الأصلي البـالغ نـحو 40500 دولار. ويتـضح أن سـعر هذه السـيارة سيبلغ نحو 25 ألف دولار في الولايات المتحدة، بسـبب الإعـفاءات الضريبية على السـيارات الكهـربائية فـي السوق الأميركية.
وفي الصين، باشرت شركة صناعة السيارات الصينية الحكومية بيع سيارتها الكهربائية بنحو 25 ألف دولار. أما في الولايات المتحدة، فتخطط شركة «فورد» لتسويق سيارتها الكهربائية أواخر عام 2011. وأعلنت شركة «ستروين» في فرنسا دخولها هذا المجال، وأنها ستطرح سيارتها الكهربائية قريباً. وأخذت شركة «سيمنز» الألمانية تروج لأول سيارة كهربائية لها.
ويأتي الاستخدام التدريجي للسيارة الكهربائية، مع تشريع قانون جديد في الولايات المتحدة يشجع على ترشيد استخدام الوقود، بحيث تسير السيارة الصغيرة نحو 39 ميلاً لكل غالون والحافلات والشاحنات نحو 30 ميلاً لكل غالون، وذلك ابتداء من عام 2020. من جانبها، تعتبر وكالة حماية البيئة الأميركية السيارات الكهربائية خالية من أي انبعاث لثاني أوكسيد الكربون، على رغم أنها تعتمد على الكهرباء الذي يُنتَج من خلال استخدام الغاز أو الفحم.
يُذكر أن السيارة الكهربائية كانت تُستخدم في صورة واسعة ما بين منتصف القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين، عندما كانت الكهرباء الطاقة المفضلة بدلاً من البنزين. وبالفعل، صُنِعت أول سيارة هجينة في الولايات المتحدة تستخدم كلاً من الكهرباء والبنزين في عام 1917. غير أن التغييرات التكنولوجيا والاقتصادية والخدمية التي طرأت في حينه، أمالت الكفة لصالح السيارات التي تستخدم البنزين بدلاً من الكهرباء إذ أصبح من الممكن قيادة سيارة البنزين لمسافات أطول من السيارة الكهربائية من دون إضافة وقود جديد وبدلاً عن شحن البطارية الكهربائية، كما يُضخ البنزين في السيارة في فترة أقصر من تلك التي يتطلبها شحن البطارية الكهربائية. ويعود الفضل في ذلك أيضاً إلى الانتشار الواسع لمحطات البنزين في المدن وعلى الطرق السريعة.
أما الذي ساعد في الانتشار الواسع لسيارة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي (البنزين أو الديزل) على السيارة الكهربائية، فكان قرار شركة «فورد» خفض سعر سيارة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي إلى نصف سعر السيارة الكهربائية، إضافة إلى إنتاجها في شكل واسع وكبير. وبهذا هيمنت سيارة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي على السوق الأميركية في الثلاثينات.
ما هو المتوقع؟ هل تستطيع السيارة الكهربائية استعادة دورها في الأسواق؟ من الصعب جداً أن تهيمن السيارة الكهربائية على الأسواق ثانية على الأقل في المدى القصير. فهناك مئات الملايين من السيارة التقليدية تجوب طرق العالم، في مقابل بضعة آلاف من السيارات الكهربائية. ومن اجل تغيير هذه الصناعة، والمحطات الخدمية اللاحقة بها، يجب بذل جهود أوسع بكثير مما نراه اليوم في هذا المجال. فعلى رغم المعونات المالية الحكومية والإعفاءات الضريبية، ما تزال السيارة الكهربائية في أعلى نطاق سعري للسيارات. وستحتاج إلى دعم مالي أوسع بكثير كي تستطيع أن تنافس السيارة التقليدية اقتصادياً. وهناك أيضاً مسألة الاعتماد على البنزين أو الديزل اللذين يكفيان السيارة التقليدية لمسافات أطول، على عكس ضرورة شحن البطارية الكهربائية بين فترات ومسافات قليلة. أما بالنسبة إلى البيئة، فتوليد الكهرباء للبطاريات ينتج تلوثاً بيئياً لا يمكن تفاديه، وإن كانت نسبة هذا التلوث أقل من ذلك الناتج من حرق وقود السيارات. وفي ما يتعلق بسعر الوقود، نتوقع أن تشرع الحكومات قوانين وإجراءات ضريبية بعد فترة - بعد أن تكون مهدت لدخول السيارة الكهربائية الأسواق - لردف موازناتها بالدخل المالي اللازم لتعويض قيمة الضرائب التي ستفقدها من تراجع استخدام البنزين أو الديزل.
لكن في خضم هذه التساؤلات، ستظل صناعة النفط حائرة وفي جو من الضبابية. فقطاع المواصلات هو السوق الرئيس للنفط، وأي تحدٍّ له في عقر داره، حتى وان كان في المدى المتوسط أو البعيد، سيؤثر في الخطط الاستثمارية للدول المنتجة وشركات النفط العالمية.
 " الحياة " .​


----------



## سمير شربك (19 مايو 2010)

«نيسان» الكهربائية بالكامل في الأسواق عام 2010.. ومصنعها للبطاريات في بريطانيا يحظى بدعم الحكومة


شركة «نيسان» تسجل نقلة نوعية في قطاع السيارات الكهربائية
​
لندن ـ دبي: 
تواصل شركة «نيسان» تطوير تقنيات السيارة الكهربائية، مسجلة بذلك إنجازات كان أحدثها استثمار أكثر من 200 مليون جنيه إسترليني في بناء مصنع لإنتاج بطاريات الليثيوم في المملكة المتحدة، وتجربة منصة سيارتها الكهربائية على طراز نموذجي مبني على هيكل طراز سيارة «تيدا» لاختبار القدرات العالية التي توفرها هذه السيارة الخالية من الانبعاثات المضرة بالبيئة. 
باكورة هذه الجهود سوف تظهر في السيارة الكهربائية بالكامل المنتظر إطلاقها عام 2010 والتي ستتميز بتصميم وهيكل فريدين. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، كشفت الشركة عن نظام متطور لتقنية المعلومات خاص بالسيارة الكهربائية صُمم لتقديم خدمات المساعدة لسائقي هذه المركبات على مدار الساعة وطوال أيام الأسبوع. 
منصة السيارة الكهربائية التي طورتها «نيسان» أخيرا تتميز بهيكل عالي الصلابة، ومحرك عالي الكفاءة، مع بطارية مدمجة من أيون الليثيوم تتمتع بطاقة وقدرات عالية. 
ويستطيع المحرك الكهربائي الذي يُصنع بالكامل داخل مصانع «نيسان» توليد 80 كيلووات من الاستطاعة، و280 نيوتن/متر من العزم، مما يمَكِّن السيارة من التفوق في قدرتها على الاستجابة والتسارع. هذا بالإضافة إلى نظام التحكم في المحرك الذي يسهم بدوره في تعزيز قدرات التسارع المتفوقة في السيارة. 
وقد وُضِعت بطارية أيون الليثيوم المدمجة والقادرة على توليد 24 كيلو وات/ساعة تحت قاعدة السيارة من أجل تأمين استفادة أفضل من المساحة السفلية دون الإضرار بمساحة المقصورة أو التخزين الخلفي. كما تسمح طريقة توزيع جسم البطارية بتحسين انسيابية الهواء المتدفق، مما يساعد على تقليص جهد الجر اللازم أثناء القيادة. هذا بالإضافة إلى نظام توليد الطاقة من المكابح الذي يسمح بشحن البطارية أثناء استخدام المكابح في تقليص السرعة أو الكبح، وهو ما يزيد من عمر البطارية ليصل نطاقها إلى 160 كيلومترا حين تكون مشحونة بالكامل. وقد عززت «نيسان» من فترة عمل البطارية من خلال إطار إضافي يحمي نظامها ويزيد من صلابة المنصة بصفة عامة. كما أن التوفيق بين منصة عالية الصلابة ونظام دفع كهربائي يقلص كثيرا من عوامل الاهتزاز وضجيج الأصوات الخارجية، وفي المقابل يزيد من مستويات الراحة والهدوء ومتعة القيادة. وبموازاة ذلك، طورت «نيسان» نظام تقنية معلومات متطورا خاصا بسياراتها الكهربائية، يربط وحدة الإرسال داخل السيارة بمركز بيانات عالمي من أجل تقديم المساعدة لمستخدمي السيارات الكهربائية على مدار الساعة وطوال أيام الأسبوع. 
ومن أبرز ميزات نظام هذه السيارة الكهربائية خريطة ملاحة توضح نطاق دائرة القيادة المتوافرة مع حالة شحن البطارية الحالية، وتوضح آخر المعلومات الخاصة بمحطات الشحن داخل نطاق القيادة الحالي، بما في ذلك معلومات مفصلة عن كل محطة شحن مسجلة فيه. 
وتملك هذه السيارة وظيفة توقيت التشغيل الآلي لمكيف الهواء أو لشحن البطارية في وقت محدد، ويمكن ضبط مكيف الهواء على التشغيل الآلي حين تكون السيارة في طور الشحن من أجل تبريد المقصورة عند درجة حرارة معينة، قبل أن يستقل السائق والركاب السيارة، كي لا تستنفد طاقة البطارية عند انتهاء عملية الشحن. كما يمكن ضبط عملية شحن السيارة بحيث تبدأ في وقت معين من الليل وذلك للاستفادة من أسعار الكهرباء المخفضة في ساعات معينة من الليل في الكثير من الدول. وباستطاعة السائق مراقبة وضع الشحن في السيارة الكهربائية من خلال موقع إلكتروني أو هاتف متحرك. 
وفي سياق تطوير تقنيات السيارة الكهربائية، قررت «نيسان» بناء مصنع في المملكة المتحدة لصنع بطاريات الليثيوم للسيارات الكهربائية، في مشروع يعد من أضخم الاستثمارات لمصنع للسيارات منذ بدء الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية التي انعكست سلبا على قطاع صناعة السيارات. 
وقد أعلنت «نيسان» أنها ستستثمر ما يزيد على 200 مليون جنيه إسترليني في مصنع لإنتاج البطاريات يضم 350 عاملا في ساندرلاند، ومصنع آخر بقيمة 200 مليون يورو في البرتغال يضم 200 عامل، وتأكيدا على المدى الذي وصلت إليه الدول الأوروبية في دعم التكنولوجيا الصديقة للبيئة ومساعداتها في رعاية صانعي السيارات، قالت الشركة إن الحكومتين البريطانية والبرتغالية ستدعمان الاستثمار بقروض ومنح كبيرة. ومن المتوقع أن تكشف «نيسان» في أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) المقبل عن السيارة الكهربية التي يتوقع طرحها في الأسواق الأميركية واليابانية عام 2010، لتطرح في ما بعد في الأسواق العالمية ابتداء من عام 2012، فيما تدشن «رينو» حليفتها سياراتها الكهربائية بحلول 2011 من المصنع الجديد الذي سيتم بناؤه بالقرب من مصنع سيارات «نيسان» في المملكة المتحدة ليكون المصنع الرئيسي لإنتاج البطاريات في أوروبا. 
وتسعى شركة «رينو» إلى الحصول على دعم الحكومة الفرنسية في بناء مصنع بطارياتها الخاص. جاء إعلان «نيسان» عن مصنع البطاريات المزمع إقامته في بريطانيا بعد أيام معدودة من إعلان «تويوتا» إنتاج أول سيارة هجين في أوروبا في مصنعها في بريستون (ديربيشاير) ابتداء من العام المقبل. وتفكر شركة «تاتا موتورز»، التي تجري محادثات مطولة مع الحكومة البريطانية حول ضمانات قرض لشركة السيارات الفارهة «جاغوار ـ لاند روفر»، هي الأخرى في إنتاج سيارات كهربائية في بريطانيا. 
وقد أعلنت الحكومة البريطانية أمس خطط تحويل ساندرلاند إلى مركز «للمنطقة الاقتصادية منخفضة الانبعاثات الكربونية» التي تتألف من مركز تدريب ومتنزه تكنولوجي ومضمار تجريبي للمركبات منخفضة العادم. ويتوقع الخبراء أن يتم بيع 94000 سيارة في أوروبا الغربية بحلول 2014.​


----------



## سمير شربك (19 مايو 2010)

وأضع هذا الرابط فيديو عن السيارات الكهربائية 


http://www.4shared.com/video/nIGogcCD/HowStuffWorks_Videos_Chevy_Vol.html

وأيضا رابط آخر 

http://www.4shared.com/video/rz92-ewl/HowStuffWorks_How_Electric_Car.html


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مايو 2010)

موضوع السيارات الكهربائية هام جدا وسوف اضيف عليه بما يتوفر لي 
لأنه سيكون في صميم كل المنتديات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 مايو 2010)

شكرآ اخي سمير انك دائمآ متميز في المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## هيممما السقا (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع مهندس سمير 

الله ينور


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لدى فكرة مقترحة حول السيارة الكهربائية لخفض استهلاكها من الطاقة الخارجية وقد وضعتها فى قسم الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة وإليكم الرابط : ــ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221293.html


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------

